# 2 Jul 10:  Explosion at Trois-Rivieres CFRC



## The Bread Guy (2 Jul 2010)

This from QMI/Sun Media, shared in accordance with the "fair dealing" provisions, Section 29, of the _Copyright Act._:


> Officials are investigating after an explosion severely damaged a Canadian Forces recruiting centre in Trois-Rivieres, Que., early Friday.
> 
> Officials said the blast at the downtown building blew out windows and destroyed inside offices.
> 
> ...


----------



## Michael OLeary (2 Jul 2010)

From the CBC:

Blast hits Trois-Rivières Canadian Forces site



> Provincial police are investigating an explosion at a Canadian Forces recruitment office in Trois-Rivières, Que.
> 
> The blast happened around 3 a.m. ET Friday. No one was in the building at the time, officials said.
> 
> ...


----------



## hold_fast (2 Jul 2010)

I was going to comment about maybe this was someone who was upset they weren't offered a position or something... but then I remembered all the protests that have been happening over the past week.


----------



## The Bread Guy (2 Jul 2010)

A bit more from the _National Post_ ....


> Quebec provincial police say there was an explosion at an Canadian Forces recruitment office in Trois-Rivières early Friday morning but no one was injured.
> 
> Police said they don’t know what caused the blast yet and no one was in the building when it occurred at 3 a.m.
> 
> ...



... and the Canadian Press:


> .... The glass doors of the centre have been blown out and police have sent a bomb squad to the scene.
> 
> There are also reports police received a bomb threat about half an hour before the explosion, but officials have yet to confirm this.
> 
> A large security perimeter has been erected around the building which is near a bus station and a large hotel.


----------



## BlueJingo (2 Jul 2010)

Must be some pretty P/O'd ROTP Applicants! Hahaha


----------



## Spanky (2 Jul 2010)

Jingo said:
			
		

> Must be some pretty P/O'd ROTP Applicants! Hahaha



Um ya hilarious.   :  Glad no one was hurt and hope that this is a just a one time deal.


----------



## Oldgateboatdriver (2 Jul 2010)

According to radio news report (98.1 FM, who has the premier crime reporter in Québec), the police has now confirmed a 30 minutes warning call. So far, the police indicates only that the glass exterior doors were blown (much less than the hyped up report on SUN), which would tend to indicate a bomb on the outside of building. 

I am with Spanky on this one: Hope its a one time deal.

However, there is a conjunction of events here: PQ and BQ kicking up a new campaign to re-kindle independence, bombing happens on Canada Day, Queen's visits (not seen as relevant in Qc) with images of the country going gaga over her, the failed (yes, failed) attempts by the Quebec gang at causing mayhem at the G20 last week-end when the police had the "audacity" to arrest them before they could go out, a large number of disaffected youth outside Montreal and Quebec city and the current general disaffection of quebecers with federal politics confirmed poll after poll. Those (with some adaptations) are the same type of circumstances that caused a small gang of youth to create the FLQ in the late 1960's, save that in the 60's you also had the "romantic" idea of the worldwide "armed class struggle for the national independence" movement (but Che is dead and we are not in a period of massive decolonization as we had after WWII).

Some may be too young to remember this but, before the kidnappings that caused the October crisis, the FLQ's weapon of choice for many years had been bombings against federal institutions: in particular, mailboxes and army recruiting centres. 

So I do hope its a one shut deal, but being paranoid (But paranoid enough?) I think it should be thoroughly investigated and, as the bombing happened at a military installation, we should hope that the Provost Marshall will get involved in the SQ investigation to ensure it is done properly to cover any military concerns over this.


----------



## TimBit (2 Jul 2010)

> However, there is a conjunction of events here: PQ and BQ kicking up a new campaign to re-kindle independence, bombing happens on Canada Day, Queen's visits (not seen as relevant in Qc) with images of the country going gaga over her, the failed (yes, failed) attempts by the Quebec gang at causing mayhem at the G20 last week-end when the police had the "audacity" to arrest them before they could go out, a large number of disaffected youth outside Montreal and Quebec city and the current general disaffection of quebecers with federal politics confirmed poll after poll. Those (with some adaptations) are the same type of circumstances that caused a small gang of youth to create the FLQ in the late 1960's, save that in the 60's you also had the "romantic" idea of the worldwide "armed class struggle for the national independence" movement (but Che is dead and we are not in a period of massive decolonization as we had after WWII).



The Quebec Gang and G20? Hem there were lots of people from elsewhere too. I'm as disgusted as all of you and even in a bit of upset as I have friends who work there and many serving friends from TR. But I don't think it's fair to blame the G20 events on people from Quebec. Now I am, like you, sure this is some nationalist bullcrap. 

I come from a very separatist place and I've heard and still hear all the arguments or separatism which I believe are all half-baked  and illogical. On top of that, whoever did this: you're a terrorist. I hope you taste the full extent of the law. If you think guns and bombs will make people see the righteousness of your cause, you're an imbecile. 

I have to say I'm ashamed that there are still such ignoramuses and jingoistic bastards coming from the same province as me. There. I said it.  :-[


----------



## Ex-Dragoon (2 Jul 2010)

Before fingers are pointed etc let the police conduct the investigation. Consider this your collective warning.

Milnet.Ca Staff


----------



## Rogo (2 Jul 2010)

Between the RBC Bombing in Ottawa, the violence in Toronto (Tranna), and this explosion I would not be so surprised if this starts to go down the same direction things did with the FLQ.  I hope it doesn't but if it does it will surely be quite unfortunate.

As the mod mentioned though, we don't know anything yet.  Could be totally unrelated.


----------



## Old Sweat (2 Jul 2010)

I wonder why or if there has not been a claim of responsibility that has appeared in the media. I have a couple of theories, but no information to support a conclusion or even an opinion at this time.


----------



## Michael OLeary (2 Jul 2010)

http://www.kbsradio.ca/news/14/1164442



> *Explosion rips through Canadian Forces recruitment centre in Quebec*
> 
> By: The Canadian Press
> 
> ...


----------



## tomahawk6 (2 Jul 2010)

I hope they catch whoever did it before they kill someone.


----------



## karl28 (2 Jul 2010)

I am just glad that no one was killed in the bombing . Also I am like everyone else  hopefully this wont happen again and that the police can catch those responsible for it .


----------



## McG (2 Jul 2010)

A few news reports seem to be speculating that it is anti-Afghanistan terrorism.


> Opposition to the Canadian Forces' mission in Afghanistan has been stronger in Quebec than any other province in the country.
> 
> A Canadian Press Harris-Decima poll last year found that 54 per cent of Canadians surveyed opposed the government's commitment to have troops in Afghanistan, while 39 per cent supported it. Opposition to Canada's presence in Afghanistan was highest in Quebec, at 73 per cent.


http://www.ctv.ca/servlet/ArticleNews/story/CTVNews/20100702/quebec-explosion-100702/20100702?hub=Canada&s_name=


----------



## Oldgateboatdriver (2 Jul 2010)

Timbit, I am not pointing finger at quebecer only for the G20 matter. I was just referring to the fact that a specific group of quebecers were arrested at the university before they could go and "demonstrate", which haas caused a certain local uproar here in Montreal in the "anarchist" and similar circles. This was one particular group, but by no means the sole one in Toronto or an indication all came from Quebec, which the public record clearly counters.

Ex-D: Warning received and understood.

MCG: The Afghanistan situation is currently completely dead in Quebec: Nobody talks about it and everyone is awaiting the "end of the mission", so I do not know what would make those journalist speculate on that.


----------



## Miller97 (2 Jul 2010)

Just read this.. quite disturbing.
http://thespec.com/News/CanadaWorld/article/800512


> Blast tears through office after police warned
> July 02, 2010
> 
> TROIS-RIVIÈRES, QUE.—An explosion tore through a Canadian Forces recruitment centre in Trois-Rivieres, Que., early today after police received a bomb threat.
> ...


----------



## George Wallace (2 Jul 2010)

Miller97 said:
			
		

> Just read this.. quite disturbing.
> http://thespec.com/News/CanadaWorld/article/800512



  We know.


----------



## Miller97 (2 Jul 2010)

Sorry for the double post,
My apologies.


----------



## McG (2 Jul 2010)

Oldgateboatdriver said:
			
		

> MCG: The Afghanistan situation is currently completely dead in Quebec: Nobody talks about it and everyone is awaiting the "end of the mission", so I do not know what would make those journalist speculate on that.


I suspect the media speculation is to drive hype & ratings.  There are so many possibilities for motive that nobody should be speculating just yet.


----------



## Oldgateboatdriver (2 Jul 2010)

I concur.


----------



## FormerHorseGuard (2 Jul 2010)

We the tax payers have lots of money  to pay  for clean up. damages, and the police invastigating the crime. Whatever they  are protesting or complaining about or what  ever the reason was the bombing. I just want to say thanks for taking mor eof my tax money  to clean up after your actions. 
I am sure glad no one was injuried or worse. I guess no one thinks there might of been cleaning staff working late or some homeless person sleeping near by that  could of gotten hurt.

Hope they  made their point and stop now and I hope they can do the time when they  are caught and punished for this crime


----------



## Franko (2 Jul 2010)

It's not a crime....just a form of expression.          :

Regards


----------



## wannabe SF member (2 Jul 2010)

It seems a group calling itself "Résistance internationaliste" claimed responsability.
http://www.nationalpost.com/news/a8res+army+recruitment+office/3227232/story.html


Quebec provincial police are currently investigating a group that has claimed responsibility for bombing a Canadian Forces recruitment centre in Trois-Rivieres.
The group, known as Résistance internationaliste, reportedly sent an email to media Friday stating their opposition to Canadian military practices.

From the National Post


----------



## vonGarvin (2 Jul 2010)

The Globe and Mail  is reporting the same.


> Federal installations across Quebec are on high alert after an early-morning explosion at a Canadian Forces recruitment centre in Trois-Rivières, Que.


----------



## George Wallace (2 Jul 2010)

Inky said:
			
		

> It seems a group calling itself "Résistance internationaliste" claimed responsability.
> http://www.nationalpost.com/news/a8res+army+recruitment+office/3227232/story.html
> 
> 
> ...



It didn't take them long to get into Wikipedia:



> International Resistance Initiative
> From Wikipedia, the free encyclopediaJump to: navigation, search
> This article is an orphan, as few or no other articles link to it. Please introduce links to this page from related articles; suggestions are available. (February 2009)
> 
> ...


----------



## dapaterson (2 Jul 2010)

The Wikipedia entry dates from 2006 - with 10 updates today (and counting).


----------



## TruckerJeff (2 Jul 2010)

what do you guys think about media coverage?
I was at the gym over lunch time watching RDI (french cbc news channel) and CBC news at the same time. The odd thing is that the english channel made it their top story talking about it every 5-10 mins with comments form the Qc prov. police while RDI only talked about it once in the hour that I was there and it was only a 45 sec-1min thing with no comments from police, only comments from the major who was telling them to go to the police for info.
The Union negotiations between the nurses union and the goverment  was RDI's top story.....


----------



## 57Chevy (2 Jul 2010)

Quote from the article:
 "is opposed to Canada’s military practices"

     I have to wonder exactly which military practices they could be referring to. What?...range practices?.....parade practices?
.....Oh....I see, 
a type of coverall statement making for a no-win situation. It seems any reason is good enough
for these nut cases.


----------



## vonGarvin (2 Jul 2010)

57Chevy said:
			
		

> Quote from the article:
> "is opposed to Canada’s military practices"
> 
> I have to wonder exactly which military practices they could be referring to. What?...range practices?.....*parade practices*?
> ...


Well, if they (whoever they are) are against parade practices, then they certain aren't members of The Royal Canadian Regiment!  *PROPATRIA*!


----------



## Jarnhamar (2 Jul 2010)

Clearly the work of GOVERNMENT AGENTS who wanted to deflect attention from the G20 summit protests.

Something something illegal and unjust war something something fascisim mumble, harper mumble mumble out of Iraq  Afghanistan   Haiti  Toronto NOW!


----------



## CollinsRN (2 Jul 2010)

How can people protesting a 'violent military' deal with the cognitive dissonance inherent in using violence to protest?

My mind is realing at such a logical leap of faith.


----------



## Retired AF Guy (2 Jul 2010)

CollinsRN said:
			
		

> How can people protesting a 'violent military' deal with the cognitive dissonance inherent in using violence to protest?
> 
> My mind is realing at such a logical leap of faith.



When dealing with people like this, logic has nothing to do with it.


----------



## 57Chevy (2 Jul 2010)

A short update from the Gazette:

the group lashed out at Canada's military practices and ideals, the war in Afghanistan and police "violence" at last weekend's G20 summit in Toronto.

"This operation against the recruitment centre is our resistance to the army brainwashing and eye-catching soliciting of young people confronted with the vacuum of a demeaning society," the group wrote.

Sgt. Eloise Cossette of the Surete du Quebec confirmed a group has come forward to claim responsibility for the explosion.

"We are investigating that particular organization, but at this point we are not ruling out any other possible suspects," she said.

David Harris, a former chief planner for the Canadian Security Intelligence Service, noted incidents such as these tend to become more common as violent fringe elements take to the streets to show their discontent.

"This is a concern because there seems to be some developing trends of illegal violent activity that mascarades under a political mantle," said Harris, now a lawyer involved in criminal and national security matters. "Unfortunately I suspect we are going to have considerably more of this kind of thing as we find radicalism propagating itself."

Harris said he has no knowledge of the Resistance internationaliste, but added: "One has to ask, if we aren't dealing with levels of alienation that say something somewhat profound about our society . . . Why do people feel that they would be justified in making war against their own society?" he said.

(Repetitive portions removed)
Read more: http://www.montrealgazette.com/news/Group+claims+responsibility+bombing/3227237/story.html#ixzz0sYMZAXbr

          (Reproduced under the Fair Dealings provisions of the Copyright Act)


----------



## GAP (2 Jul 2010)

If this group is going to set off any more bombs, I insist that they be done via suicide vests.....






I wonder how many would take up the challenge.... :


----------



## Journeyman (2 Jul 2010)

57Chevy said:
			
		

> .....dealing with levels of alienation that say something somewhat profound about our society...


Is that lawyer-speak for society isn't meeting their sense of self-entitlement? 

Bad, bad society   :


----------



## George Wallace (2 Jul 2010)

Looking into this 'group' gets interesting:

http://www.gauche.be/resist/fr/ 



> Who are we?
> Resistance International is a young country , composed mainly of schoolchildren , against racism , sexism, capitalism and war launched by the MAS -LSP . We operate in many cities. We are active in the anti -globalization , anti -war ... Since this season, has launched a new IR camapgne environemental on the crisis by organizing local actions all across Belgium in the framework of the national demonstration on December 8 in Brussels.
> More ...




Schoolchildren?  Or are we talking of people with the mentalities of schoolchildren?


----------



## Celticgirl (2 Jul 2010)

Apollo Diomedes said:
			
		

> Clearly the work of GOVERNMENT AGENTS who wanted to deflect attention from the G20 summit protests.
> 
> Something something illegal and unjust war something something fascisim mumble, harper mumble mumble out of Iraq  Afghanistan   Haiti  Toronto NOW!



 :rofl:


----------



## Rogo (2 Jul 2010)

GAP said:
			
		

> If this group is going to set off any more bombs, I insist that they be done via suicide vests.....
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Well since it is likely a small group of people daring (or lacking in brain activity) enough to actually bomb something in Canada, I feel that the suicide vest idea is a great one and the problem would sort itself out quickly.   Ideally they blow themselves up in a shed somewhere by accident.   But beggars can't be choosers.


----------



## 1feral1 (2 Jul 2010)

Whatever individual or group who committed this BOMBING, they need to be caught before innocent people are killed or wounded. They will re-offend.


----------



## George Wallace (2 Jul 2010)

Reproduced under the Fair Dealings provisions of the Copyright Act.

*Is the International Resistance Initiative really a group?*
Friday, July 02, 2010 at 11:47 AM



LINK 

In Trois Rivieres, Quebec, a bomb damaged an army recruiting office:

A little known group has claimed responsibility for the bombing that ripped through a Canadian Forces recruitment office in Trois-Rivieres, Que., early Friday, according to media reports.

Quebec provincial police said no one was injured since the building was closed when the blast occurred at 3 a.m.

Sgt. Eloise Cossette of the Surete du Quebec said the local police force received a phone call some 20 minutes before the explosion. "It was what we call a bomb threat," Cossette said.

A group calling itself "Resistance internationaliste" issued a statement Friday claiming responsibility for the attack.

Montreal newspaper La Presse reported Friday that it received an e-mail from the group noting it is opposed to Canada's military practices and wants to prevent a "further indoctrination."

This "group" might be the same one thought to be responsible for other attacks:

It is not yet known if the group is the same as the Initiative de resistance internationaliste that claimed responsibility in 2006 for bombing the car of a spokesman for Canada's petroleum industry and in 2004 for a failed attempt to topple a Hydro-Quebec transmission tower carrying electricity to the United States. 

What I find strange is the length of time between attacks.  First in 2004, then another in 2006, and this one in 2010, assuming it is the same group.

Talk about a slow burn.  

I just find it hard to believe that a group of hardcore leftists crosses the line into so-called "direct action" (which is the standard leftist euphemism for criminal acts when perpetrated by themselves), and then sit around  for years doing nothing more than muttering about capitalism and militarism and so on.

Then, for no apparent reason, they rouse themselves to attack again.  Just one attack though.  Then it's back to years of muttering.

You would think there would be pressures inside of the group to continue the bombing campaign.   Then there has to be another bombing, or the group falls apart as members, disgusted that the campaign ended after one "victory", leave for more committed groups.  In all those years, not one frustrated ex-member was ever picked up on unrelated charges and tried to peddle their knowledge of the IRI to earn consideration from prosecutors?

The attacks themselves seem to be so ineffectual.   Long periods between pointless and ineffective attacks -- what self-respecting group of anarchists would put up with that?  Compare that rate of action to the Earth Liberation Front.  ELF seemed to average a dozen or more attacks a year across the United States.  And yet even that rate seems to have failed to sustain the group, given that in the three years from 2006 through 2009, the number of attacks dropped to nine in total.

On the other hand, a single person compelled to commit violent acts can easily have a long cycle measured in years.  It's the nature of their mental condition.  Ted Kaczynski, the Unabomber, seemed to go for a year or more between attacks.  The attacks tended to happen in clusters of two or more within weeks of each other.  It would seem that Kaczynski's hunger to bomb was then sated, and he would go quiet for a year or even longer, until his compulsion drove him to attack again.

A single mad bomber doesn't have to keep a gang of hotheads distracted during long delays between attacks.  A single mad bomber attacks as per his own internal schedule, and in his mind, each attack is a massive blow to his enemies.  There is no one around to tell him otherwise.  He only has to impress himself, though the media helps by calling him a "shadowy group".

His strange needs now satisfied, he continues with his life, until the murmuring inner demon starts shouting for attention.  If he has other outlets for his rage, then it could easily be years between these sorts of attacks.

Heck, it could really be a "shadowy group" of a dozen hardline Trotskyites.  It could be that this group has remarkable internal discipline such that no disaffected members have left the group and ratted to the cops.  It could be that each and every member of this group is impressed by the effectiveness of these attacks and has the patience to wait years before striking another mighty blow.

I don't buy it though.  It's easier to believe that if all three attacks since 2004 are by the same organization, that this organization is really a single individual.  A single mad bomber could evade police detection for a long, long time.   A single mad bomber has to satisfy his own internal needs only, committing acts of violence at whatever rate suits him.  A single mad bomber doesn't have to impress anyone but himself, so there is no external pressure forcing him to attack a series of targets that progress in value and in risk.

That's my take on this.  Hopefully we'll know one way or the other.  Unless the police fail to nab IRI this time, in which case I'll see you all back here in two to four years, when the IRI strikes again.


----------



## SocialyDistorted (2 Jul 2010)

Jingo said:
			
		

> Must be some pretty P/O'd ROTP Applicants! Hahaha



Being an ROTP applicant that didnt make it, ha-ha good sir. I'm thinking more like an aspiring Comb Eng. that's on the bottom of the merit list


----------



## 57Chevy (2 Jul 2010)

Latest update from The Gazette:

Following the attack, the Defence Department increased security measures at its other facilities in the province, including sweeping for suspicious packages in public areas and boosting inspections at offices.

"We have no information at this time to make us believe that such an incident may happen at other Canadian Forces installations, but we remain vigilant," said Defence Department spokesman Andrew McKelvey.

"Along with the Minister of National Defence, the Hon. Peter MacKay, I am closely monitoring developments in the investigation . . . The Surete du Quebec is leading this investigation and has the full co-operation of federal departments and agencies," Public Safety Minister Vic Toews said in a release.

"Our government will continue to put the safety of Canadians first. I have asked to receive regular updates from our law enforcement partners as this investigation unfolds."

(Repetitive portions removed)
Read more: http://www.montrealgazette.com/news/Radical+group+claims+bombing+army+centre/3227237/story.html#ixzz0sa0uH1lx

          (Reproduced under the Fair Dealings provisions of the Copyright Act)


----------



## dave.jones3 (2 Jul 2010)

They are so independent and anti-capitalist that I got a pop up ad on their site ( I don't know if thats just my PC though, I just thought it was ironic). But honestly what's wrong with people. These are just a western incarnation of the bastards overseas who plant bombs. If they are not manly enough to come face to face with the authority they pretend to despise so much their message carries no weight. The same ones who hate the government love nothing more than not having to really pay anything for post-secondary, this is nowhere more evident than in Quebec. They are ignorant and cowardly, and I certainly hope this is an isolated incident and not something that hearkens back to the October Crisis.


----------



## Journeyman (3 Jul 2010)

dave.jones3 said:
			
		

> ....this is nowhere more evident than in Quebec.


Hmmm.....a highschool "Pvt" in Edmonton; thank you for your no doubt well-informed insights into Québécois thinking.


----------



## GK .Dundas (3 Jul 2010)

George Wallace said:
			
		

> Reproduced under the Fair Dealings provisions of the Copyright Act.
> 
> *Is the International Resistance Initiative really a group?*
> Friday, July 02, 2010 at 11:47 AM
> ...


----------



## 57Chevy (3 Jul 2010)

Latest from the Gazette:

Police in Trois Rivières are now asking for the public's help in identifying possible suspects after an explosion gutted a Canadian Forces recruitment office in the town early Friday morning.

Investigators with the Sûreté du Québec are looking to speak to anyone who might have been in the area in the hours leading up to 3 a.m. Friday, when a bomb detonated inside the building - blowing out the front doors and most of the windows. No one was inside at the time.


"Around 3 a.m., all the bars were closing around here, so we're working on the assumption that there must have been a lot of people on the street going home," said Sûreté du Québec spokesman Guy Lapointe. "We're asking for anyone who might have seen a suspicious vehicle, suspicious person, or suspicious behaviour to contact us. Even if for them it didn't seem like something that was important, for us it could be the key to the investigation."

By Saturday afternoon, investigators had reduced the perimeter surrounding the explosion site to allow traffic to flow through the small town. Lapointe said police are treating the case "like a giant puzzle", and will continue to search for evidence and explore any new leads.

Anyone with information is asked to come down to the military recruitment centre in person to speak to investigators on scene, or to phone police at 1-800-659-4264.

(repetition removed)

Read more: http://www.montrealgazette.com/Cops+seek+help+army+centre+bombing/3233116/story.html#ixzz0sexV4Oe
                (Reproduced under the Fair Dealings provisions of the Copyright Act)


----------



## Retired AF Guy (4 Jul 2010)

According to one report I read today (Kingston Whig/QMI Agency) there were actually some local bar patrons who heard/saw the explosion. This just shows that even though a warning was phoned in there is still the potential for innocent people being injured. All it takes is someone is some citizen who happens to be in the wrong place, at the wrong time and ends up being a casualty. Lets hope the cops catch these guys soon.


----------



## The Bread Guy (8 Jul 2010)

RCMP hands investigation to the "big guns" - this from the Canadian Press:


> Authorities are now treating the intentional bombing of a Canadian Forces recruitment centre as a matter of national security.
> 
> The RCMP said Thursday an investigation into the blast that shook the centre in Trois-Rivieres, Que., has been handed over to the Integrated National Security Enforcement Team.
> 
> ...



RCMP statement:


> The Royal Canadian Mounted Police (RCMP) annonces that the investigation into the July 2, 2010, bombing of the Canadian Forces Recruiting Centre in Trois-Rivières has now been entrusted to the Integrated National Security Enforcement Team (INSET). By mutual agreement between the RCMP and the Sûreté du Québec, the INSET will pursue the present investigation in an effort to identify and prosecute the persons who claimed responsibility for this criminal act.
> 
> The INSET, a unit composed of numerous partners including the Sûreté du Québec and the Service de police de la Ville de Montréal, draws upon the experience and special skills of its investigators and partners to curtail all forms of threat against the security of infrastructures in  Quebec and Canada, and to protect citizens.
> 
> ...


----------



## Retired AF Guy (9 Jul 2010)

> The Royal Canadian Mounted Police (RCMP) annonces that the investigation into the July 2, 2010, bombing of the Canadian Forces Recruiting Centre in Trois-Rivières has now been entrusted to the Integrated National Security Enforcement Team (INSET). By mutual agreement between the RCMP and the Sûreté du Québec, the INSET will pursue the present investigation in an effort to identify and prosecute the persons who claimed responsibility for this criminal act.



The Integrated National Security Enforcement Teams were formerly known as the National Security Intelligence Section (NSIS) who were responsible for national security threats to Canada and were under the control of the RCMP.  These sections were located at major Canadian airports. 

In 2002, the NSIS were renamed  Integrated National Security Enforcement Team  and moved over to the Dept. of Public Safety. There purpose  is to "increase the capacity for the collection, sharing and analysis of intelligence .... with respect to individuals and entities that are a threat to national security ... create an enhanced investigative capacity to bring such individuals and entities to justice; and enhance partner agencies collective ability to combat national security threats and meet all specific mandate responsibilities."

These teams are made up of officers of various federal and provincial law enforcement agencies including the RCMP, CBSA, CSIS, OPP, SQ, and various city police forces and are located in Vancouver, Toronto, Ottawa and Montreal.


----------



## The Bread Guy (1 Jul 2011)

The investigation continues....


> Authorities are confident they will lay charges "in the near future'' in the bombing of a military recruitment centre almost one year ago.
> 
> Canada's elite counter-terrorism squad set up a command post at the Canadian Forces facility in Trois-Rivieres, Que., Thursday to encourage new witnesses to step forward.
> 
> ...


Source:  The Canadian Press via CTV.ca, 1 Jul 11


----------



## The Bread Guy (27 Feb 2013)

Bump with the latest....


> A man has been arrested in connection with the bombing of a Canadian Forces recruitment centre in Quebec in 2010, the RCMP said Wednesday.
> 
> RCMP Cpl. Luc Thibault said four locations that were searched were linked to the Trois-Rivieres bombing, which resulted in material damage but no injuries.
> 
> ...


The Canadian Press, 27 Feb 13


----------

